# "Old Towne Orange" monthly Ride, "Mothers' Day!" MAY 8th, 2022 OC CA



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2022)

For Mothers, Special Sunday;
Much Love! 
Realize and Appreciate!
Old Towne Orange Monthly Bike Ride, May 8th, 2022
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
Theme: Mothers! Love you!
When: Sunday May 8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.😁
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow-ish and hills _are minimal_.
Always a great time; come on out, let's Ride.




Milo brought his "Big Boy" bike on "Palm Sunday".
...loves to Ride.... @The Hat


----------



## SoBayRon (May 8, 2022)

Pics from the Mother’s Day Circle City Ride. Nice ride with great people!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Pics from the Mother’s Day Circle City Ride. Nice ride with great people!



Thanks for the pics @SoBayRon 
@Cory sent me this one.
Missed being there with all Y'all.🥰


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2022)




----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2022)

Nice to see everyone again! Good ride and brought the Oside crew for there first circle ride! Few pics…










































Someone discovered there’s a weight limit on John’s tires…lol


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2022)

Ya! great day to be rollin in the OC, didn’t take may pics but had the 41 SpeedKing out among some great bikes & riders, a few Mothers enjoying the day with us!


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Misterotis (May 9, 2022)

The pink Schwinn was definitely my favorite of the day


----------

